# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO

## Alper

Amigos:
La Tara ó Taya, es una planta nativa del Perú, y de algunos países vecinos. *El Perú es el Primer Productor Mundial de Tara.* Sus frutos no tienen sustitutos similares en calidad, tanto para los taninos como para la goma.
Debería considerarse un cultivo emblemático de nuestro país.
La mayor parte de la producción proviene de bosques naturales ó bosques naturales cultivados.
Geograficamente se ubica en las zonas andinas, en los Departamentos de Cajamarca, La Libertad y Ayacucho principalmente.
En la sierra, se cosecha a partir de los meses de Mayo a Noviembre , quedando desabastecido el mercado exportador peruano, durante los meses de Diciembre a Mayo.
Ante esta demanda del mercado surge la necesidad de su cultivo, en zonas adecuadas en la costa.Programando su cosecha durante los meses de desabastecimiento, para obtener un mejor precio. 
Uno de los pioneros en el cultivo de Tara en costa, el Sr. Amado Gutiérrez E. y el suscrito, iniciamos hace 10 años un proyecto de cultivo de Tara en costa, ante la dificultad de sembrar en la zona de Cajamarca, principalmente por el alto costo de los terrenos ,la falta de agua en forma permanente, el clima, etc . Contamos con la participación de algunos amigos muy entusiastas, cuyos nombres daré a conocer posteriormente. 
Pero existia un comentario que circulaba entre los acopiadores tara en la sierra, que la Tara proveniente de la costa no tendria el suficiente porcentaje de Taninos, cuyo mínimo aceptado por los compradores era por encima del 50%.
Estando ya en la busqueda del terreno adecuado en la costa, al cual dedicamos muchos meses, en el tiempo libre que nos quedaba de nuestras actividades habituales, logramos ubicar unas plantas cultivadas por un agricultor cajamarquino que habia emigrado de la sierra, empujado por el terrorismo. Eran aproximadamente 6 arbolitos de aproximadamente 4 añosde edad, usados como cerco de una casa, los cuales para nuestra suerte estaban con frutos aptos para cosechar, el propietario gentilmente, nos cedió la cantidad requerida para un analisis de laboratorio.
Enviamos la muestra obtenida a un laboratorio de una universidad, y esperamos con gran expectativa los resultados,
una vez recibidos los resultados, nos causó un gran desanimo, por los resultados obtenidos: 30 % de taninos, la primera respuesta fué : SU CULTIVO NO ES COMERCIAL EN LA COSTA.
Pero estó no desanimó al Sr. Gutierrez, cuyo padre don Jorge Gutierrez N., a quien recuerdo con cariño y gratitud, sanpedrano,radicado en Cajamarca hacia más de sesenta años y comercializador de Tara en su época, comentó que en las haciendas de la costa ubicadas en San Pedro de LLoc, Pacasmayo, Guadalupe, tenian la costumbre de sembrar Tara en los bordes de sus cultivos, pero que después fueron desapareciendo para ser usados como leña y buena madera para carbón. De estas plantas también acopiaban Tara para su exportación a mediados del siglo pasado. El Sr. Gutiérrez, viaja Lima llevando otra muestra para ser analizada por un laboratorio particular de prestigio, esperamos una semana por los resultados, de pronto la gran noticia: 58% de taninos, no contento con esto, envió otra muestra a un laboratorio del extranjero, confirmando el resultado. 
Despejadas las dudas y habiendo ubicado un terreno adecuado en la zona, iniciamos el cultivo en Guadalupe, Departamento de La Libertad, a 5 Km. del már, en un terreno eriazo de 15 Has.,la gran ventaja es que contábamos con un rio colindante con el predio, del cual bombeabamos el agua de riego, debido a la diferencia de niveles, que no permitia su captación por gravedad.
El tiempo ha transcurrido, se realizarón multiples ensayos, en manejo de suelos, riegos, manejo de la plantación, densidad de siembra, opiniones de expertos,sin experiencia en cultivo de tara en costa, malas ,regulares, buenas,etc.
Actualmente en la zona existen 90 Has. en producción. *Los árboles más productivos, son proveedores de semilla de buena calidad, para futuras plantaciones, adaptadas a las condiciones de la costa peruana.* No contentos con esto ubicamos otra zona para realizar su cultivo en Jayanca, Departamento de Lambayeque, iniciando su cultivo con 5 Has., perforando un pozo tubular y riego tecnificado.
Esta iniciativa fué aceptada con grán entusiasmo por los dueños de los predios vecinos, la mayoria provenientes de Cajamarca.Actualmente se cultivan en la zona más de 500 Has., todas con riego tecnificado, todas con aporte privado.
Con grán sacrificio de pequeños y medianos empresarios del campo.
Con gran satisfacción puedo decir que el cultivo de Tara ó Taya en la costa, es una alternativa para el pequeño ó mediano productor, las dudas están despejadas, existen algunos procedimientos para un buen manejo, aprendidos con la práctica de este cultivo durante estos años, que garantizan una buena producción. *Les recuerdo que durante los meses y años que estuvimos recorriendo los bosques de tara en la sierra, encontramos plantas con más de cincuenta años,y con buena producción , por encima de los 60 y 100 Kg.* El tema da para más, para no cansarlos, continuaré proximamente con más información de su cultivo.
Saludos cordiales. MARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 017.jpg NH FERT ORG..jpg fotos por clasificar 195.jpgTemas similares: Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Cultivo de banano en la costa Aplicacion de micorrizas en el cultivo de tara o taya Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa

----------

Chirito Arrieta Italo Robinson

----------


## pamcar

hola. interesante por lo escrito acerca de la tara.
en mi caso sucede que somos una asociacion por morrope muy pagado a la comunidad de jaqyanca
estamos por hacer un pozo tubular de 12" y nos gustaria contar con este proyecto, vivo en chiclayo
que le parece si conversamos el tema personalemente.
atte. Lucio valladolid

----------


## Alper

Estimado Lucio:
Con todo gusto para conversar sobre este tema.
Estaré por Chiclayo la próxima semana.
Podemos conversar también sobre la construcción del pozo.
Por favor enviame un teléfono de contacto, para coordinar la fecha.
Saludos cordiales.  fotos por clasificar 205.jpg NH TAYAS EN FLOR.jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos: Adjunto algunas fotos del cultivo de Tara ó Taya en costa. Saludos.  NOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 486.jpg NUEVO HORIZONTE 010.jpg TARA 1.jpg

----------


## Vivero Don Elmo

Soy un miembro reciente y encontré estos mensajes los cuales me parecen muy interesantes, dado que contamos con un vivero en una zona cercana a Guadalupe, Chepén y Chiclayo y fomentamos el cultivo de este producto en la costa. Por lo que estaría my interesada en poder comunicarme con uds, si aun continuan trabajando con tara.
Atte. Cecilia Mendoza

----------


## Alper

Estimada Cecilia:
Si continuamos trabajando con Tara.
Si cuentas con un vivero, me interesa conversar contigo.
Mi telef. 976-156693, RPM *65 33 85
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Estimados amigos:
Adjunto fotos del cultivo de tara en Guadalupe, La Libertad.
Las fotos fueron tomadas en el PREDIO CHAMÁN, cultivo en alta densidad. Saludos cordiales.  DSC03130.jpg DSC03135.jpg DSC03143.jpg

----------


## RAJHAT PALOMO

BUENAS TARDES A LOS AMIGOS DEL FORO: Les comunico q estamos produciendo plantones de TARA PRECOS que empiesan producir desde los 7 meses en adelante.....    alguna duda porfavor comincarse a estos nuemros...   Victor Raul 954874293 *204075   962078827 *941854 Ing. Gilberto Infante

----------

sagitario_15r_wpi

----------


## FREDDY AVALOS

Hola:
Tengo 10 has de terreno en Tabon Casma, me recomendarian hacer analizar el nivel de tanino que produce por la zona vi como 10 arboles de tara, o ustedes ya saben si es suficiente con los plantones que venden indicando que son aptos para la costa, gracias por su respuesta 
FREDDY

----------

RAJHAT PALOMO

----------


## FIORELLA2012

HOLA BUENAS TARDES SOY AVELINO GARRIDO Y QUISIERA TENER CONTACTO CON USTED A TRAVES DE UN CORREO. GRACIAS.

----------


## FREDDY AVALOS

Hola Avelino: este es mi correo freddy_avalos@hotmail.com

----------


## Mareslo

Seria bueno tambien conocer la experiencia sobre el cultivo de la Tara en el fundo el Molino, ubicado en Huarmey, de propiedad de INCA FRUT SA

----------


## jessermendez

Buenos dias, estoy interesado en comprar semilla de Tara, favor contactarse. jmendezp@g-in.com
Gracias
JEsser Mendez

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> HOLA BUENAS TARDES SOY AVELINO GARRIDO Y QUISIERA TENER CONTACTO CON USTED A TRAVES DE UN CORREO. GRACIAS.

 De preferencia, traten de comunicarse por aquí, para que la información no se pierda y quede para otros usuarios. Y para las cosas privadas, pueden utilizar los mensajes privados, ya que el sistema le envía el mensaje al correo del usuario al cual quieren contactar en privado. 
Saludos

----------


## leoswald

> Soy un miembro reciente y encontré estos mensajes los cuales me parecen muy interesantes, dado que contamos con un vivero en una zona cercana a Guadalupe, Chepén y Chiclayo y fomentamos el cultivo de este producto en la costa. Por lo que estaría my interesada en poder comunicarme con uds, si aun continuan trabajando con tara.
> Atte. Cecilia Mendoza

 Hola Cecilia. 
Me interesa indiques precio por planta y de que edad y tamaño están, deseo comprar 2,000 plantas para Tembladera. 
Mi correo personal leoswald@hotmail.com

----------


## leoswald

Hola me interesa la propuesta, me encuentro en Yonan Cajamarca por represa Gallito Ciego. Deseo comprar 2,00 plantas. Por favor indicar  tamaño, edad y tiempo de produccion. 
mi correo personal leoswald@hotmail.com 
Saludos    

> BUENAS TARDES A LOS AMIGOS DEL FORO: Les comunico que estamos produciendo plantones de TARA PRECOS que empiesan producir desde los 7 meses en adelante.....    alguna duda porfavor comincarse a estos nuemros...   Victor Raul 954874293 *204075   962078827 *941854 Ing. Gilberto Infante

----------


## Alper

Estimado Amigos: 
Es conveniente aclarar a que edad se inicia la *PRODUCCIÓN COMERCIAL*, y cual es su rendimiento por planta, en un cultivo comercial, para evitar falsas espectativas de un rápido retorno.
Menciono esto, debido a la consulta realizada via teléfono, en la cual un empresario tenia los siguientes datos, en base a los cuales realizó un plan de negocios para el cultivo de Tara:
                      INICIO DE LA PRODUCCIÓN COMERCIAL :  12 MESES 
                      DENSIDAD:                                            1,200 plantas por Ha. 
                      RENDIMIENTO POR PLANTA:                     3 kG. a los 12 meses. 
Todo lo cual es completamente falso en cuanto al rendimiento por planta.  
En la costa, las plantas de Tara inician la primera floración a los 5 ó 6 meses de sembrada en campo definitivo. Esta producción es mínima, aproximadamente 20 grs/planta.
Las densidades que se manejan actualmente van de 600 a 800 plantas por Ha. como máximo, dependiendo de la fertilidad del suelo.
El manejo del agua y su disponibilidad es fundamental para obtener buenos rendimientos.
Si cultivas la tara en terrenos marginales su producción es muy poca, actuando más que todo como cobertura.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## yona

TENGO UNA DUDA , DISCULPEN SI ES ALGO TONTO LA PREGUNTA, QUISIERA SEMBRAR TARA EN LA SIERRA , ACTUALMENTE ME ENCUENTRO EN AREQUIPA,VI QUE VENDEN POR AQUI PLANTAS DE TARA, PENSE COMPRARLOS Y LLEVAR HACIA LA SIERRA, LA PREGUNTA ES , SI ESTAS PLANTAS QUE FUERON GERMINANAS EN LA COSTA AL LLEVARLA A LA SIERRA ,AL PRODUCIR SERIA MUY VAJO EL % DE TANINO QUE SE REQUIERE PARA LA COMERCIALIZACION.GRACIAS POR SU RESPUETSA Y DISCULPEN LA IGNORANCIA.

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día Yona, en agroforum estamos para ayudarte con cualquier duda que tengas. 
La concentración de taninos que se extrae de las vainas es en promedio 52 a 54%. Revise un trabajo de investigación en el cual correlacionan la aplicación de fertilizantes sintéticos y orgánicos con la concentración de taninos y el número de vainas en el cultivo de Tara. 
Te adjunto el resumen :  RESUMEN La presente investigación contribuirá en el manejo adecuado de la especie tara Caesalpinia spinosa (Molina) Kuntze, para que este recurso forestal sea utilizado en forestaría comunitaria de bosque interandino del municipio de Omereque - Cochabamba. La investigación determinó procedimientos para el incremento de tanino, productividad de vainas/ tratamiento con aplicación de fertilizantes químicos y orgánicos, ya que el tanino extraído de las vainas tiene propiedades para curtir pieles de animales. El análisis químico de las vainas de tara se realizó en el laboratorio de la facultad de tecnología de la UMSS mediante el método colorimétrico con aplicación de reactivo de Folin denis, previa extracción acuosa de la muestra Según los análisis realizados en laboratorio aplicando tratamiento 9 (fertilizante triple 15 con dosis 150 gramos/planta), registró el contenido de tanino mas alto con un promedio de 63.26 % de tanino en vainas sin semillas. Aplicando tratamiento 8 (estiércol de caprino 400 gramos/planta) registró un incremento de 60.078 % de contenido de Tanino en vainas sin semilla. Entre los fertilizantes orgánicos, aplicando tratamiento 4 (estiércol de caprino 200 gramos/planta) demostró un incremento en producción de vainas 664 gramos/ tratamiento (planta). Las plantas testigo, tratamiento 13 (sin aplicación de fertilizante) presenta un promedio de 50.06 % de contenido de tanino en vainas sin semilla y una producción de 35 gramos de vainas/tratamiento . 
Espero que te haya podido ayudar; y te sugiero que cuando plantes tus tara, le incorpores materia orgánica descompuesta con los microorganismos eficaces EM y le apliques unos 50 ó 100g/planta de Tierraverde que es calcio micronizado esto te va ayudar a tener mejores condiciones de suelo a nivel fisico, quimico y biologico. 
Asimismo te sugiero para obtener un buen sistema radicular le apliques TRISOLUTION  a dosis de 5 lt/ha al cuello deplanta en drench o mejr dicho a chorro. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

yona

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Gracias Carlos por la ayuda!...  :Smile:  
Tu asistencia virtual va a ser de mucha ayuda aquí, y comunicamos a todos los interesados, que también vamos realizar asesorías en campo como parte de la alianza estratégica entre AgroFórum y Biofertil Perú.  
En ese sentido, les contamos que estamos sumando esfuerzos para sacar adelante ambas empresas, por lo que las recomendaciones para utilizar los productos que comercializa Biofertil Perú son avaladas por mí, pues cada uno puede tomar sus propias decisiones y utilizar los productos que mejor le parezca; pues parte del trato entre AgroFórum y Biofertil Perú, es promover los productos que ambos comercializamos, por lo que esperamos poder hacer un buen equipo para asistir a todos los agricultores que requieran de ayuda para mejorar sus respectivos cultivos. 
Por ello, aprovechemos la capacidad del Ing. Castañeda y la tecnología que les ofrece AgroFórum, para que se animen a participar más en el foro y a intercambiar más información de agricultura y agronegocios en este portal. Cabe recalcar que ni Carlos ni yo estaremos respondiendo dudas o consultas a través de nuestros correos privados, por lo que es requisito publicar todas sus dudas o consultas aquí, para que tanto Carlos como yo, podamos darles respuestas. 
Saludos  a todos  :Wave:

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno te va llamar un colega Elmer necesita urgente un equipo medidor de pH y conductividad eléctrica hoy le dí tu número. 
Saludos,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Alper

Estimado Yona:
Hace algunos años se llevaron a la sierra, Magdalena, Cajamarca, plantas de Tara provenientes de un vivero ubicado en la costa , no se presentaron inconvenientes.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## VICTOR LIENDO

Estimados amigos de la Costa Sur (desde Arequipa hasta Tacna), Estamos instalando un vivero de Tara PRECOS, la que produce a los 8 meses de plantado en campo, inicia con 300 kg/Ha y al 5to año esta esta ya con 07 TM/Ha., es una tecnología probada la misma que damos el asesoramiento completo. comunicarse al e-mail:  vliendo278@gmail.com

----------


## Alper

COSTO DE LA COSECHA EN EL CULTIVO DE TARA:
Actualmente se paga por Kg. cosechado 0.60 ns., el año pasado estaba en 0.40 ns, y hace dos años 0.20 por Kg., pero el precio de venta no se ha movido, y en algunos momentos ha descendido.
La cosecha es manual, necesariamente de vainas completamente secas y recogidas de suelo, algunas quedan en el árbol, que al ser agitadas, facilmente caen al suelo. *No está permido cosechar frutos que no esten completamente secos, ó ligeramente secos , para su posterior secado en la era.* Se han realizado algunos ensayos para su recojo mecánico del suelo, por aspiración, mantas alrededor de las plantas, etc., con no muy buenos resultados.
A los inventores y aficcionados a la mecánica aquí hay un problema por resolver, para bajar el costo de la cosecha, que es un porcentaje importante del costo de producción.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ANDRE QUINTERO

estimado amigo Victor Liendo , me interesa tomar contacto con ud. con respecto a la TARA, mucho le agradecere me proporcione su numero de telef. movil , el mio por si acaso es RPM  #951917035

----------


## VICTOR LIENDO

> COSTO DE LA COSECHA EN EL CULTIVO DE TARA:
> Actualmente se paga por Kg. cosechado 0.60 ns., el año pasado estaba en 0.40 ns, y hace dos años 0.20 por Kg., pero el precio de venta no se ha movido, y en algunos momentos ha descendido.
> La cosecha es manual, necesariamente de vainas completamente secas y recogidas de suelo, algunas quedan en el árbol, que al ser agitadas, facilmente caen al suelo. *No está permido cosechar frutos que no esten completamente secos, ó ligeramente secos , para su posterior secado en la era.* Se han realizado algunos ensayos para su recojo mecánico del suelo, por aspiración, mantas alrededor de las plantas, etc., con no muy buenos resultados.
> A los inventores y aficcionados a la mecánica aquí hay un problema por resolver, para bajar el costo de la cosecha, que es un porcentaje importante del costo de producción.
> Saludos cordiales.

  Me gustaría que me conecte con quien vende a esos precios que indica, por que hoy estamos pagando 1.80 a 1.90 n.s. por kg, por lo que es rentable ya que se obtiene  de 10 Tn/ha a mas. Es una muy buena alternativa la agro-forestación industrial.

----------


## VICTOR LIENDO

Me gustaría que me conecte con quien vende a esos precios que indica, por que hoy estamos pagando 1.80 a 1.90 n.s. por kg, por lo que es rentable ya que se obtiene de 10 Tn/ha a mas. Es una muy buena alternativa la agro-forestación industrial.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Victor Liendo:
No entiendo tu pregunta. Tal como dice el título.*COSTO DE LA COSECHA EN EL CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA.
Me refiero al costo de cosechar un Kg.* , que es lo que se paga en el Norte: *0.60 ns. NO ES EL PRECIO DE VENTA DEL PRODUCTO.* Si al precio de venta que manifiestas se le resta el costo de cosecha, tendrias un *ingreso bruto de 1.20 ó 1.30 por Kg/año*, como verás, ensacar y almacenar lo cosechado tiene un costo importante.
Si consideras una producción de 7,000 Kg Ha/año, el costo de cosecha y almacenamiento es algo que hay que resolver.
Lo cual significa que el *30%* de tus ventas brutas se van en el* costo de cosecha*, considerando el precio de venta que indicas.
Cuál es tu costo de producción por Ha/año, y cual es tu utilidad por Ha/año. Si pudieras detallarlo, los que desean cultivarla tendrian mejores referencias, para la toma de decisiones y saber que es lo que les espera, los precios actuales están a la baja.
He ahí la importancia de bajar el costo de cosecha por Kg. para mejorar la rentabilidad.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Ing. Carlos Villanueva

Estimados Amigos reciban mis cordiales saludos:
Para compartir mi experiencia como investigador y consultor de tara 
Comenzare a dar a conocer como desarrollar con éxito un proyecto de tara al mercado internacional.
El agronegocio en este cultivo es integral, esto es lograr tener los dos derivados conocidos como el polvo de la vaina de tara, Polvo de la goma de tara , se le complementa al agronegocio con la venta de la  almendra  de la semilla y Cascara o episperma de la semilla. Luego se podría  desarrollar productos en el área medicinal y Alimentaria,etc 
Para dar inicio a cualquier proyecto de Agronegocio de agroexportación se sigue los siguientes pasos (de acuerdo a orden de importancia) 
1.-Información rentabilidad del cultivo (Resultado del Análisis económico desarrollado por el especialista )
2.-Información Mercado nacional e Internacional( información del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores)
3.-Información de Tecnología de manejo integral de la tara (Consultor Carlos Villanueva Mendoza)
    a)Determinación del medio ambiente adecuado para establecer el proyecto de tara(análisis de las variables del medio 
       ambiente en relación a la fenologia del cultivo)
    b)Elección de material genético, por  selección masal y multiplicación clonal (esta disponible material
       Early Premiun ,caracterizado por tener alto nivel en viscosidad y taninos) de manera que se obtenga alto rendimiento 
       en calidad y cantidad.
    por ende debe asegurarse el inicio del exito del proyecto de tara con la compra del Material genetico proveniente de instituciones e investigadores en tara, más adelante desarrollaremos como desarrollar un plan de nutrición integral en el cultivo de tara.
Cualquier consulta estamos disponible para apoyarlos
Atentamente
Carlos Villanueva Mendoza
Consultor y especialista en Agronegocios
cel: 511-996399096  nextel: 358*2440

----------

Alper, Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias Carlos por tus aportes a este tema.  
Aprovecho en contarles a todos que el Ing. Carlos Villanueva ha sido incorporado el equipo de AgroFórum como nuevo moderador, para que puedan recibir asistencia técnica virtual a través de él en nuestro foro, ya que el Ing. Carlos Castañeda está algo ocupado en sus temas y no ha podido cumplir aún con lo acordado entre nosotros, pues la idea es poder contar con la experiencia de ambos para asistir a los usuarios que tengan dudas técnicas sobre diversos cultivos. 
Esperamos poder verte seguido por aquí Carlos aportando con tu conocimiento, y te recuerdo que este jueves y viernes tenemos un stand para nosotros en el Simposio Internacional del Espárrago. Coordinemos para empezar a sacarle provecho a nuestra alianza, y no te olvides por favor de fomentar el uso de AgroFórum para intercambiar información técnica y/o comercial. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Carlos Villanueva:
Seria muy interesante una descripción del material denominado :Early Premiun.
Cuantos años está ya en producción comercial, cuales son sus rendimientos por año, porcentaje de taninos obtenidos de los frutos, etc.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ipex

Invitación: V Convención Nacional De Tara de Exportación  20 de junio del 2014 El cultivo de la tara en estos últimos años se ha convertido en una nueva alternativa de rentabilidad para los productores e inversionistas agrarios . Es por ello que el Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores en coordinación con los Productores y exportadores analizarán el agronegocio integral de tara desde la producción ,cosecha,pos-cosecha , comercialización,Costos, rentabilidad y mercado internacionales.
Mayor información : 
En el siguiente link: V Convención Nacional de Agronegocios de la Tara

----------


## Pablo Arenas

Estimado Carlos Villanueva
Buena información la que proporcionas. Agradeceré nos proporciones mayor información sobre el costos/beneficios detallados del cultivo de la Tara ya que estamos interesados en la siembra en la costa a 200 m.s.m.

----------


## ipex

Saludos estimados amigos la primera semana de setiembre se desarrollara le Especialización de tara de exportación con todo el agronegocio integral del cultivo  informes   info@ipexperu.org  cel 996399096

----------


## Pablo Arenas

Favor de enviar cualquier itoda la información sobre este curso al correo: agro-ecologia@live.com
Gracias

----------


## ipex

ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN EL AGRONEGOCIO DE LA TARA Día: Sábado 13 de setiembre Hora: De 9.30 a 1.30 pm  Mayor información: Curso de Especialización en Agronegocios de la Tara

----------


## Grupo MARTIN

Los cambios no se producen por si solos, algo los genera, en esta oportunidad, nos sentimos orgullosos de ser generadores de cambio, con nuestro impulso y gracias a las gestiones de un grupo de profesionales del Estudio Muñiz se ha obtenido que la investigación y aprovechamiento de la especie TARA sea considerada de interés nacional, hecho que nos alegra mucho, porque este logro servirá para impulsar su cultivo y aprovechamiento, no solo por nosotros, sino por todos los campesinos del ande. Esperamos pronto dar más buenas noticias (suplemento de normas legales de El Peruano 14/08/2014) Dec Sup tara.jpg

----------


## ipex

ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN EL AGRONEGOCIO DE LA TARA Día: Sábado 13 de setiembre Hora: De 9.30 a 1.30 pm  Mayor información: Curso de Especialización en Agronegocios de la Tara

----------


## Tomy

Buenas tardes, tengo 5 hectareas en la zona de Amazonas, y por alli crece mucha taya silvestre, quisiera saber si es posible que con semilla mejorada se pueda lograr mayor rendimiento ...estoy al lado del rio, el agua no es problema, agradecere sus comentarios.

----------


## ipex

Muy bien no habría problema alguno de sembrar ya queda naturalmente cualquier duda puede llamarme al Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores   cel 996399096 Carlos Villanueva Mendoza

----------


## CESAR SALAVARRIA

Buenas noches 
Estoy interesado en los plantones. Si es que aùn comercializan, por lo q

----------


## CESAR SALAVARRIA

Estimados Señores
Estoy interesado en los plantones, me indica un número telefónico a fin de ponerme en contacto.
Atte.
M. César Salavarría R.

----------


## ipex

Estimado amigo
Presente.-
Reciba los cordiales saludos para comunicarle que puede contactarse con el Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores que ofrecen plantones por pedidos con alto nivel de tanino y viscosidad de goma  comunicarse al cel 9835-82440    9963-99096     atentamente  Carlos Villanueva Mendoza   info@ipexperu.org

----------


## CESAR SALAVARRIA

Estimados Señores
Muchas gracias por la información.
atentamente
M.César Salavarría R.

----------


## ipex

Carlos Villanueva Mendoza
Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores
cel 996399096  cel 9835 82440

----------

CESAR SALAVARRIA

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado Amigo:
Soy agricultor en la zona de Sechura, normalmente producimos algodon, arroz, menestras y ultimamente quinua.
Me gustaria saber que tipo de terreno requiere la Tara, cantidad de agua  ya por aqui sembramos por gravedad y dependemos del Reservorio de  Poechos.
Si tiene semilla y cual es el manejo de esta siembra.
Muchas gracias por vuestra valiosa informacion.
Florencio Anton R. fantonr@speedy.com.pe florencio.anton@faraduanas.com.pe

----------


## ipex

Saludos 
Estimado Florencio
Presente.-
Reciba los cordiales saludos para indicarle que la tara requiere 4,500metros cubicos campaña año/ha, con respecto a la semilla dispones para esas condiciones y valor del kilo de semillas que contienen 5,000 semilla es de 450 soles biene con su ficha tecnica respectiva, cualquier duda escribanos y lo atenderemos a info@ipexperu.org  atentamente Carlos Villanueva M Consultor de Agronegocios IPEX

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Muchas gracias por vuestra valiosa informacion.
Nos interesa el cultivo y buscaremos la informacion adecuada para poner en marcha el proyecto.

----------


## eliseo.cardenas

Aun mantienes tu oferta. En caso positivo te solicito calidad, cantidad, ubicación, transporte o envío, costos. Te agradeceré bastante

----------


## ipex

Se mantiene la oferta
estimado amigos
Ing Carlos Villanueva
IPEX
CEL 983582440

----------


## Gonzalord

Buenas noches, 
Una consulta a los presentes: ¿Cual es el área mínima aproximada (total de hectareas) y a que densidad, que se necesita para comenzar en este negocio de plantación y producción de Tara? Digamos, se entiende para que sea un negocio rentable. Tengo entendido que aproximadamnente son 15 ha, por favor confirmarme dicho dato. La plantación sería en un posible terreno de la sierra de Lima a 2300 msnm. Muchas gracias.  
Gonzalo Vidal

----------


## BARRAZA

Buenas tardes , bueno importante lo que detalla sobre la tara , yo estoy en ese proyecto tengo unas tierras en ayacucho , y bueno primero quiero hacer unos estudios como es el porcentaje de los naninos en mi tara , me podrias brindar el laboratorio que hacen esos estudios , me contacte con la U. Agraria y no hacen esos tipos de analisis . 
Christian Barraza Lopez

----------


## Alper

En Ayacucho, existen zonas con plantas silvestres, las cuales son acopiadas y exportadas. Si estas cerca de estos lugares, es seguro, que el cultivo será de la misma calidad.
Puedes consultar con SGS.

----------

BARRAZA

----------


## Waldosua

Buenas tardes mi estimado.
Solicito información de la plantación de la Tara, como podría examinar el terreno para la siembra, el porcentaje de Tanino y la plantación o semillero de la misma 
Saludos Cordiales.

----------


## Waldosua

Buenas tardes mi estimado. Solicito información de la plantación de la Tara, como podría examinar el terreno para la siembra donde tengo que acudir, el porcentaje de Tanino y la plantación o semillero de la misma  Saludos Cordiales.

----------


## ipex

Estimado amigo puede solicitarlo  a info@ipexperu.org

----------


## CAJAMARQUEZ

QUISIERA SABER MAS SOBRE CULTIVO DE TARA EN LA COSTA, TENGO UN TERRENO A 400 msnm, AL SECANO, CON POSIBILIDAD DE HACER POZO TUBULAR, DEBERÍA HACER ANÁLISIS DE SUELO PRIMERO ? POR FAVOR RESPONDER AL :
CORREO: aleguanilo443@gmail.com

----------


## Alper

A todos los interesados: El cultivo de la Tara debe ser tratado tan igual como el cultivo de un frutal. Con los mismos requerimientos de agua, fertilización y control de plagas y enfermedades.
Para obtener buena producción requiere agua disponible en todo momento. Si piensas en agua por secano ,no es comercial, cada año se reforestan cientos de hectáreas en secano con pobres o nulo resultado .No hacer caso de los asesores que te dicen la siembras y esperas la cosecha .
En suelos pobres y sin fertilización, bajos rendimientos que no cubren ni la cosecha, ni el tiempo de espera. Compara que te será más rentable, si cuentas con agua, palta, limón, naranja, chirimoya,etc.
Es cierto que es una planta noble, muy resistente a las condiciones de secano, pero supongo que los inversionistas buscan la rentabilidad de su inversión.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

zenoncv

----------


## Dante20001

Hola Amiga Fiorella2012, soy propietario de 5 hectareas de terreno en un distrito de Chiclayo Chongoyape bajo riego, quisiera tener contacto con ustedes para que me puedan recomendar la siembra de tara en mi parcela. Cuento con su apoyo.
 Dante

----------


## jimmydiaz

Hola buenas noches, le saluda el Ing. Jimmy diaz, tengo plantas de Tara variedad Precoz a la venta. Cualquier consulta le dejo mi numero de contacto 978866934. Saludos

----------


## Rosalynka

> Amigos: Adjunto algunas fotos del cultivo de Tara Ã³ Taya en costa. Saludos.  Archivo adjunto 2929 Archivo adjunto 2930 Archivo adjunto 2931

 
Muchas gracias por la interesante y valiosa informaciÃ³n que comparte, sin embargo, conoce de enfermedades causadas por hongos que afecten a la tara o tiene mayor informaciÃ³n al respecto?
 Me encuentro desarrollando una tesis sobre las enfermedades que afectan a tara, principalmente identificando a los agentes que causan pudriciÃ³n de raÃ*ces, marchitamiento y finalmente la muerte de los arboles.  
Rosalynka

----------


## Omar razuri

Buenas noches tenemos implementados 10 hct en la zona de San Pedro de Lloc , las taras ya tienen un año y están dando bayas , una consulta conocen algún método de recolección que no sea tan manual cómo recogerlo del suelo ?

----------


## Omar razuri

Hola tengo 10 hct en San Pedro de Lloc como hago para que la recolección no sea tan manual ???

----------


## Oscar Tijerina

Ing. Carlos Villanueva
Saludos
Donde puedo comprar su libro "Tara, el oro verde de los Incas"......le escribo de México, me interesa el tema, quiero ver la factibilidad de sembrar tara en terrenos semiáridos en mi país.....primero necesito documentarme, por eso le solicito me indique donde puedo adquirir su libro, y si Ud. me puede recomendar otra literatura, escrita o electrónica, se lo agradeceré sobremanera.
De antemano agradezco su respuesta
Atte
Ing. Oscar Tijerina E.

----------


## sagitario_15r_wpi

buenos dias, yo estoy interesado en plantaciones de tara, y quisiera mas informacion de precios de plantas de tara, variedad, etc,  para la ciudad de Tacna. 
por favor me podria dar su numero de celular para contactar, o alguien que conosca sobre plantaciones de tara. bueno dejare mi correo.   sagitario_4010@hotmail.com

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## inecap

Tenemos disponibilidad de Tara en vaina para su compra! Disponibilidad inmediata!  Precio - 3.30 - abiertos a negociación  Contactar al 946425362  Lista para cargar!

----------

